# Wierd Al. THis cracks me up



## Amazing Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

[video=youtube;qmGVYki-oyQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmGVYki-oyQ[/video]


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey I want to know where I can get all that for only $5.82.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 13, 2007)

This reminds me of my wife and I; although one exception being that instead of drivethrough we usually go order take out Thai food


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 13, 2007)

Josiah said:


> This reminds me of my wife and I; although one exception being that instead of drivethrough we usually go order take out Thai food




Isnt that true Josiah... I have had that argument hundred's of times. 

And I never say liver!!!!!!!!


----------



## Richard King (Dec 13, 2007)

This is SOOO funny. As goofy as Weird AL is, his parodies are dead on.
It could make R. Kelly roll over in his grave.
(if only I could figure out a way to get R. Kelly in a grave.)


----------



## Seb (Dec 13, 2007)

A music video about nothing/


----------



## Josiah (Dec 13, 2007)

Amazing Grace said:


> Josiah said:
> 
> 
> > This reminds me of my wife and I; although one exception being that instead of drivethrough we usually go order take out Thai food
> ...



Yes! 

Josiah's wife: Honey im hungry whats for dinner?
Josiah: I dont know, um...
Josiah's wife: arent you going to cook for me?
Josiah: um....lets get take out!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 14, 2007)

Seb said:


> A music video about nothing/


 
Hey whaddah ya mean - it's only 10 min and 49 sec to the punch line.


----------



## ANT (Dec 14, 2007)

Did anyone notice the ....

"NO PUBLIC FLOSSING" sign in the 1st drivethrough window
(Right after the wife was trying to get something out of her teeth)

then ...

The dollar bill on the ground under his car (when he was pulling out of the 1st window going to the 2nd window) (after he was a dollar short)


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 14, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> Seb said:
> 
> 
> > A music video about nothing/
> ...



I utterly gave up after about 5 mins, 5 that I will never, ever get back again.

I literally could not bear another second of the agony. It wasn't funny, not even a little bit. Just stupid.

I like Weird Al, but I think you have to be "with it", and know what people are listening to.

And I admit it, I'm "square." I have no clue what the parody amounted to.

Like someone else said--a song about ... nothing.

Whatever happened to "I'm Fat" "I love Rocky Road" "Addicted to Spuds" and "Just Eat It"?


----------



## Amazing Grace (Dec 14, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> jaybird0827 said:
> 
> 
> > Seb said:
> ...



To each his hown Bruce. I take it you probably did not like Sienfeld either?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 14, 2007)

Actually, I thought that Snfeld was/is hysterically funny. Which is really sad, because the show was/is an amoral hole-in-the-world. It took solid-gold comic genius to make 4 utterly unlikable people compelling on a weekly basis. Part of it was that they were poking fun at themselves the whole time. They knew _exactly_ who these characters were, and played them perfectly. They were just _slightly_ more neurotic than the majority of the viewers themselves who tuned in. At some point we would say, "I could *almost* see myself doing that... but probably not. I hope not. Please, God, don't ever let me do that."

The worst part, however, was that I'm not sure (for example, Snfeld himself, or Michl Rchrds) whether it was life imitating art, or art life. In real life, anyway, their escapades were not funny at all, but infuriating.


----------

